# HDR Shootout #18



## 480sparky (May 15, 2011)

Went out photo hunting today.....Bagged this image:







Although I used a tripod, I was in the middle of the creek and one leg was in sand... so alignment _might_ be an issue.

There was a big, bright yellow thing that appeared in the sky that somehow turned all  the gray clouds white and blue.  It scared the poopie out of me so I fired off these shots and ran home.

Download the full-size originals here:

EV -3
EV -2
EV -1
EV 0
EV +1
EV +2
EV +3

HDR to your heart's content.  Adjust, crop, color-correct, twist, perspective control.....


----------



## oldmacman (May 15, 2011)

Not much light drama to warrant an HDR here. I took your middle exposure and adjusted the histogram to provide some white in the clouds and sharpened the image. I guess this is a personal taste thing, but the HDR looks under exposed.


----------



## SlickSalmon (May 16, 2011)

Used -1, +1, and +3 exposures in Photomatix 4. Photoshop Elements 9 for crop, curves, hue/saturation and sharpening.


----------



## nos33 (May 16, 2011)




----------



## rebent (May 17, 2011)

All from single image(the actual image posted not the full size versions) in cs4.




More color burn + overlay




So many options


----------



## mindfloodz (May 19, 2011)

Here's my take on it. A little more sinister than some. LOL... Great Images set Sparky, it was really fun to play with!


----------



## mjbine (May 20, 2011)

I would like to give it a shot.  Thanks for the images.  Here is my take.






Thanks


----------

